# Proud New Owner



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I am now the proud new owner of an IPAD 32gig wifi.  I am absolutely enjoying learning how to use it.

I still need to figure out how to get my Cox.net email account on it.

New info.  I'm taking it back tomorrow to exchange it for a 64gig IPAD.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm sure someone will come along soon to give some assistance! Enjoy.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay! Sounds like a fun night   I think Hooded Claw might have Cox email as well? Someone does I'm pretty sure, there may be guidelines on Cox's website, too.


----------

